# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Лактоза в сгущеном молоке - из подсырной сыворотки

## Raja Kumari dasi

Лактоза в сгущенном молоке делается из подсырной сыворотки 

Эта информация как-то затерялась в теме о сырах, так что вынесу ее в отдельную тему : 

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post190338

Вложение 18701

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Теперь вопрос... есть ли лактоза в сухом молоке ??  :blink:

----------


## Prema

Сгущенное молоко легко получить в домашних условиях путём выпаривания свежего молока с добавлением сахара. Оно еще и вкуснее получается.

А сухое молоко есть специальное в котором удаляют лактозу вообще или уменьшают её до минимального содержания для людей с непереносимостью лактозы. Оно так и называется "без лактозы". Прямо на упаковке будет написано большими буквами.

Не знаю есть ли оно в России, но согласно Википедии: "Производство безлактозных молочных продуктов освоено в большинстве стран Западной Европы, Аргентине, Австралии, Канаде, Японии, Малайзии, Новой Зеландии, США".

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Сгущенное молоко легко получить в домашних условиях путём выпаривания свежего молока с добавлением сахара. Оно еще и вкуснее получается.
> 
> А сухое молоко есть специальное в котором удаляют лактозу вообще или уменьшают её до минимального содержания для людей с непереносимостью лактозы. Оно так и называется "без лактозы". Прямо на упаковке будет написано большими буквами.
> 
> Не знаю есть ли оно в России, но согласно Википедии: "Производство безлактозных молочных продуктов освоено в большинстве стран Западной Европы, Аргентине, Австралии, Канаде, Японии, Малайзии, Новой Зеландии, США".


Помню помню варили в советское время на 3 л хорошего молока 1 кг сахара.И варим на медленном огне.

----------


## Prema

Да. Только говорят, что в советское время магазинная сгущенка была качественной, натуральной, а сейчас - нет. Поэтому как раз настало время варить её самим. Ну и чтобы почувствовать вкус настоящей сгущенки. Но естественно, что еще зависит от исходного продукта, т.е. молоко из которого будем варить должно быть натуральным коровьим.

----------

